# RSS Feed



## berend2805 (10 Januar 2006)

Hallo Forum (vor allem Forumsleitung),

habt Ihr eigentlich einen RSS Feed? Wenn ja, wo kann ich ihn abonnieren? hat jemand einen Link?

Danke im voraus schon mal.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Januar 2006)

http://www.computerbetrug.de/newsfeed.php
hoffe, das ist richtig
nee... man muss unten rechts auf das Symbol klicken (vielleicht hast Du bei "Ansicht" die Statusleiste nicht an? sonst müsstest du das Symbol sehen - dort klicken)


----------



## Heiko (10 Januar 2006)

Ja, haben wir.
Sogar zwei.

Einen für die Content-Seiten:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/news.rdf

und einen für die aktuellen Forenthemen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/news.rdf

Ist aber auch - wie oben erwähnt - über die Browser zugänglich. Nur halt (noch) nicht mittels IE.


----------



## berend2805 (11 Januar 2006)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> nee... man muss unten rechts auf das Symbol klicken


Genau das habe ich nicht, ich arbeite nämlich mit dem Firefox 1.5, und der hat oben in der Anschriftsleiste ein Symbol für ein sogenanntes "Dynamisches Lesezeichen", was ich aber nicht haben wollte, und deswegen hat es mit 



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/news.rdf


jetzt bestens geklappt.

Vielen Dank für Eure Bemühungen!


----------



## Heiko (2 April 2006)

*AW: RSS Feed*

Nach dem Update hat sich auch der Foren-Feed geändert.
Die offizielle URL lautet nun
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/external.php?type=RSS für RSS-Feeds
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/external.php?type=XML für XML-Feeds
und
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/external.php?type=js für einen Javascript-Feed.

Der alte Feed wird auf den RSS-Feed umgeleitet.


----------



## berend2805 (2 April 2006)

*AW: RSS Feed*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Nach dem Update hat sich auch der Foren-Feed geändert.
> Die offizielle URL lautet nun
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/external.php?type=RSS für RSS-Feeds
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/external.php?type=XML für XML-Feeds
> ...


Nachdem ich in einem anderen Beitrag bereits gefragt hatte, ob der RSS-Feed eventuell nicht funktioniert, kann ich nun bestätigen, dass er, wie von der Obersten Heeresleitung angekündigt, jetzt wieder bestens funktioniert. Und ich habe noch nicht mal was ändern müssen, er funktioniert einfach so. Ich bin begeistert!


----------



## Heiko (2 April 2006)

*AW: RSS Feed*

Leider kann ich nicht alles auf einmal umstellen. Etwas Zeit geht dafür dann leider doch drauf... 
BTW: Ich bin immer wieder überrascht, wie viele RSS-Reader da draußen im Einsatz sind. Die Zahl der Abrufe steigt fast täglich.


----------



## berend2805 (4 April 2006)

*AW: RSS Feed*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Leider kann ich nicht alles auf einmal umstellen. Etwas Zeit geht dafür dann leider doch drauf...


Mir ist es allemal lieber, wenn die Umstellung eines solchen Forums in Ruhe und gründlich vorgenommen wird und dann vielleicht mal ein paar Abläufe (noch) nicht direkt wieder funktionieren. 



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> BTW: Ich bin immer wieder überrascht, wie viele RSS-Reader da draußen im Einsatz sind. Die Zahl der Abrufe steigt fast täglich.


Wirklich überraschen tut Dich das aber nicht, oder? Aufgrund der "Marktstellung", die dieses Forum mittlerweile hat, scheint mir das nur die logische Folge zu sein, dass immer mehr Menschen sich per RSS unterrichten lassen.

Übrigens, wo wir gerade dabei sind, ich habe noch zwei Kleinigkeiten, die eventuell auch mit der Umstellung zu tun haben:

1. tut es die Benachrichtigung an meine hinterlegte Emailanschrift nicht, wenn neue Beiträge erscheinen,
2. ist es heute mehrfach passiert, dass ich eine Fehlermeldung bekommen habe ungefähr des Inhalts, dass ich (obwohl eingeloggt) nicht berechtigt sei, diesen oder jenen Beitrag zu lesen oder zu ändern.

Was kann da los sein?


----------



## Heiko (4 April 2006)

*AW: RSS Feed*



			
				berend2805 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist es allemal lieber, wenn die Umstellung eines solchen Forums in Ruhe und gründlich vorgenommen wird und dann vielleicht mal ein paar Abläufe (noch) nicht direkt wieder funktionieren.
> 
> 
> Wirklich überraschen tut Dich das aber nicht, oder? Aufgrund der "Marktstellung", die dieses Forum mittlerweile hat, scheint mir das nur die logische Folge zu sein, dass immer mehr Menschen sich per RSS unterrichten lassen.
> ...


1. Du hattest die Benachrichtigungen in Deinem Profil deaktiviert.
Ich habe sie grade mal angeschaltet. Du solltest also ab jetzt Mails bekommen.

2. Wichtig wäre zu wissen wann genau und wo genau.


----------



## berend2805 (4 April 2006)

*AW: RSS Feed*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Wichtig wäre zu wissen wann genau und wo genau.


Also ich habe aus dem RSS-Feed heraus eine Meldung geöffnet, gelesen und wollte eine Antwort verfassen. Auf "Zitieren" geklickt, wie gewünscht angemeldet, und dann kam diese Meldung.

Genauso ist mir das auch in einem anderen Fall passiert. Ich war angemeldet, habe einen Beitrag gelesen und auf ein JPG-File geklickt, das an den Beitrag angehängt war. Wieder die Fehlermeldung.

Übrigens jetzt bei diesem Beitrag, den ich gerade schreibe, ist alles glatt gegangen.

P.S.: Danke fürs REaktivieren der Emails, mir war nicht bewusst, dass sie nicht aktiv waren.


----------



## Heiko (4 April 2006)

*AW: RSS Feed*

Ich habe in den letzten Tagen die Zugriffsrechte umgebaut. Vorher konnten z.B. Gäste keine Attachments runterladen.
Wenn das nochmal kommt sag bitte Bescheid.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (14 März 2013)

heise.de schrieb:
			
		

> Google macht den RSS-Dienst Reader dicht


----------

